# New App for Firefox users



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Just downloaded new Firefox Home App (free).  It allows you to sync your computer bookmarks, tabs and history with your iPad or iPhone/iTouch.  Saves me so much work when trying to find one of my favorite bookmarks.  I currently have 900 bookmarks (according to the app) and this Firefox App makes it so much easier.  I know, I need to do some housekeeping on my bookmarks.  Maybe next week or the week after....


----------

